

How we're fixing pricing - cookingrobot
http://dailycred.tumblr.com/post/35311219235/we-f-ed-up-pricing-heres-how-were-fixing-it

======
aristidb
I don't see evidence in that article that the new pricing is better than the
old. Did you test how well it performs before announcing that it is "fixed"
now? Don't get me wrong, the reasoning for these changes makes some sense, but
without validation that it really converts better now, it simply cannot be
called "fixed".

~~~
cookingrobot
The motivation for the change came from chatting with people looking at the
site, and hearing strong reluctance from some about having to pay to evaluate
the service.

The pattern we hear is that often people want to get it running in a sample
app or side project so they can get a feel for it - even if their motivation
is to eventually use it with their larger site.

The more precise quantitative results of the change will come now that the
pricing change is public. We should do a followup in a week.

------
netvarun
Not-so-insightful article but an interesting service provided by the company.
With cloud-based APIs to handle things like DBs (Parse), files (Filepicker.io)
and now auth (Dailycred), one can just pretty much do everything on the
client-side.

------
joelg87
I'd be curious about the decision between freemium (free plan) vs free trial -
what was the process for choosing to use freemium? That's something I talk
about with lots of founders, and there are specific reasons freemium works
well for us at Buffer.

~~~
cookingrobot
Our motivation with the free plan is to let people who are interested evaluate
the service. We tried a 30day free trial, but we heard from some users that
they really didn't want to put in a credit card to sign up at first, and some
didn't think it was enough time.

By charging more as the number of users grows it ties the cost to the actual
value they're getting. With the free tier at 50 users, we think that gives
everyone a chance to try it out without giving away the farm.

------
cookingrobot
We've added a temporary coupon code "take2" so if you sign up today it will
lock in a 50% off price. (a very good reason to make an account today) It's
totally free while you're developing, up to 50 user accounts.

Let me know if you have any questions about the service!

